#  Nachrichten >   EHEC: Complementblockade durchbricht HUS >

## aerzteblatt.de

Heidelberg  Eculizumab, ein seit 2007 zugelassener Wirkstoff zur Behandlung der paroxysmalen nächtlichen Hämoglobinurie (PNH), ist offenbar eine wirksame Therapie des hämolytisch urämischen Syndroms (HUS), zu dem es im Rahmen von ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

